# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر سوابق 96 کی مشخص میشه!؟

## GUST

سلام 
آقا تاثیر سوابق 96 کی مشخص میشه!؟
 :Yahoo (2): من دیفرانسیل 17.75 شدم چند درصد از 5 درصد میگیرم؟! 
خیلی نگرانم آخه ترمیم برای پیش دانشگاهی وجود نداره

----------


## sajad564

میگن شهریور @mam

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام 
> آقا تاثیر سوابق 96 کی مشخص میشه!؟
> من دیفرانسیل 17.75 شدم چند درصد از 5 درصد میگیرم؟! 
> خیلی نگرانم آخه ترمیم برای پیش دانشگاهی وجود نداره


برادر من کاریه ک شده بهش فکر نکن !
 بچسب ب بقیه درصدا و درسا 

تو این مملکت ب حرف هیشکی اکتفا نکن ! شب میخوابی صب پا میشی میبینی کل قوانین عوض شدن !

خود من موقع گرفتن دیپلم مجدد هم از سنجش پرسیدم هم از آموزش پرورش گفتن مشکلی نیس میتونی با یک دیپلم دیگ هم تجربی شرکت کنی اما دفترچه کنکور ک اومد نوشتن ک نمیشه !!

----------


## sajad564

> سلام 
> آقا تاثیر سوابق 96 کی مشخص میشه!؟
> من دیفرانسیل 17.75 شدم چند درصد از 5 درصد میگیرم؟! 
> خیلی نگرانم آخه ترمیم برای پیش دانشگاهی وجود نداره


نگران اون پنج درصده نباش ولی 25 درصد سوم چرا میتونی بخاطرش سه روز اعزای عمومی اعلام کنی  تو خونتون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## GUST

> نگران اون پنج درصده نباش ولی 25 درصد سوم چرا میتونی بخاطرش سه روز اعزای عمومی اعلام کنی  تو خونتون


25درصد مسئله ای نیست دی میرم برای ترمیم ! 
ولی پیش ....

----------


## sajad564

> 25درصد مسئله ای نیست دی میرم برای ترمیم ! 
> ولی پیش ....


اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه با معدل دوازده هم مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بیخیال دادا من فیزیک پیش 10 شدم . چن ماه معلم نداشتیم اصن  :Yahoo (21):  5 درصد تاثیر چندانی نداره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

5 درصد مثبت نه 5 درصد قطعی  :Yahoo (21):  واقعا ارزش داره که ذهنتو مغول میکنی

----------


## sajad564

> 5 درصد مثبت نه 5 درصد قطعی  واقعا ارزش داره که ذهنتو مغول میکنی


شاید قطعی شه

----------


## sajad564

ببین فرض میکنیم شما هجده شده باشی ینی یک دهم کل نمررو نگرفتی ینی از پنج درصد اگه قطعی باشه نیم درصدشو از دست دادی نیم درصد دیفرانسیل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

> شاید قطعی شه


چون امتحانای پیش دانشگاهی کلا نظم و قانون خاصی نداره و کلا امتحاناش ب خوبی مراقب نداره فک نکنم قطعی کنن !

دلیل این همه سرو صدای تاثیر 25 درصد سوم هم همین بی عدالتیاس ک سر جلسه و مدارس میشه !!!

----------


## Dayi javad

> ببین فرض میکنیم شما هجده شده باشی ینی یک دهم کل نمررو نگرفتی ینی از پنج درصد اگه قطعی باشه نیم درصدشو از دست دادی نیم درصد دیفرانسیل


برادر اینطور حساب نمیکنن !!! اگ اینطور حساب میکردن دیگ هیچ نمره ای تاثیر منفی نداشت !!! طرف 20 میگرفت دیگ سرجلسه کنکور نمیرفت واسش 25 دصد میزنن ؟؟


تاثیر معدل خیلی پیچیده تر از اینه که شما گفتی !!

----------


## sajad564

> برادر اینطور حساب نمیکنن !!! اگ اینطور حساب میکردن دیگ هیچ نمره ای تاثیر منفی نداشت !!! طرف 20 میگرفت دیگ سرجلسه کنکور نمیرفت واسش 25 دصد میزنن ؟؟
> 
> 
> تاثیر معدل خیلی پیچیده تر از اینه که شما گفتی !!


ما داشتیم در مورد پنج درصد صحبت میکردیم تازه نمرشو هجده فرض کردم تازه فقط یه درس بودا
زره زره جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود
فک کن همین18 بشه16به جای 5درصد25درصد باشه همه نمراتشم میانگین16 باشه بعد این تاثیر کوشولو خیلی بزرررررررررگ میشه
منم اون طوری مثال زدم که بگم پنج درصد اونم با نمره 18 تاثیر چندانی نداره

----------


## sajad564

> چون امتحانای پیش دانشگاهی کلا نظم و قانون خاصی نداره و کلا امتحاناش ب خوبی مراقب نداره فک نکنم قطعی کنن !
> 
> دلیل این همه سرو صدای تاثیر 25 درصد سوم هم همین بی عدالتیاس ک سر جلسه و مدارس میشه !!!


به نظرت اونا به عدالت فکر میکنن؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> به نظرت اونا به عدالت فکر میکنن؟؟


اونا فک نمیکنن چون مردم فک میکنن و نمیتونن دیگ خیلی مردمو دس بندازن هر روز ی قانون چرت میدن تا مردمو ساکت کنن ی سالی مردمو ساکت میکنن باز گندش در میاد دوباره ی طرحو قانون دیگ میدن !!!

----------


## Dayi javad

> ما داشتیم در مورد پنج درصد صحبت میکردیم تازه نمرشو هجده فرض کردم تازه فقط یه درس بودا
> زره زره جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود
> فک کن همین18 بشه16به جای 5درصد25درصد باشه همه نمراتشم میانگین16 باشه بعد این تاثیر کوشولو خیلی بزرررررررررگ میشه
> منم اون طوری مثال زدم که بگم پنج درصد اونم با نمره 18 تاثیر چندانی نداره



ن کلی گفتم !!! اینطور نیس ک مثلا کسی که 10 گرفته باش 2/5 درصد از 5 درصدو داشته باش !
اگ اینطور بود ک عالی بود !!

من عمرمو پشت کنکور گذاشتم واس همین حرفا و تاپیکا و آخرشم هیچی نشدم !!

کار را آن کرد که بیخیال این تاپیکا بود

----------


## sajad564

> ن کلی گفتم !!! اینطور نیس ک مثلا کسی که 10 گرفته باش 2/5 درصد از 5 درصدو داشته باش !
> اگ اینطور بود ک عالی بود !!
> 
> من عمرمو پشت کنکور گذاشتم واس همین حرفا و تاپیکا و آخرشم هیچی نشدم !!
> 
> کار را آن کرد که بیخیال این تاپیکا بود


خب دو نیم درصد درصورتی که تاثیر پنجد درصد باشه الان که بیستو پنج درصد ینی دوازدهو نیم درصد ریاضی
میدونی دوازدهو نیم ریاضی با رتبت چیکار میکنه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

حالا دوازدهو نیم زیستو فیزیکو شیمیو اضاف کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

> حالا دوازدهو نیم زیستو فیزیکو شیمیو اضاف کن


خب میگم ک اینطور نیس اصن !!

کلی دنگ و فنگ و میانگین و تراز و ... داره

----------


## Amir h

دوستان تاپیکو به حاشیه نبرین جواب دوستمون رو بدین

----------


## sajad564

> خب میگم ک اینطور نیس اصن !!
> 
> کلی دنگ و فنگ و میانگین و تراز و ... داره


خب منم میگم اینطوری نیست ولی منظورم این بود که تاثیرش یه چیزی تو این مایه هاست

----------


## Mr Sky

*چقد درگیر حاشیه شدی......وضع رشته های مهندسی - معدل پیش  - کتاب کنکور.....تو مسیر خوبی نیستی
.
.
.
.*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

دکتر خدایی درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون 95 یادآور شد:  سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور ۹۵ به صورت مثبت است اما برای سال ۹۶ تا اوایل مهر ماه بررسی کارشناسی صورت گرفته و نتیجه آن اعلام خواهد شد.

----------


## politician

> دکتر خدایی درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون 95 یادآور شد:  سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور ۹۵ به صورت مثبت است اما برای سال ۹۶ تا اوایل مهر ماه بررسی کارشناسی صورت گرفته و نتیجه آن اعلام خواهد شد.


 تااول مهرماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منب  ع؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> تااول مهرماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منب  ع؟


باشگاه خبرنگاران

----------


## politician

> باشگاه خبرنگاران


درسته دیدم پس بااین اوضاع احتمال مثبت شدن هم هست

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط politician


تااول مهرماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منب  ع؟


سالای قبلم شهریور میگفتن*

----------


## maryam23

چرا به همون دلیلی که تاثیر سوابق امسال مثبت شد سال بعد مثبت نمیشه؟ چه دلیل منطقی وجود داره؟

----------


## dars

> باشگاه خبرنگاران


باشگاه خبرنگاران اصلا مورد اعتماد نیست هر چی در مورد معدل میگه قدیمی و اشتباهه

----------


## DR.MAM

> باشگاه خبرنگاران اصلا مورد اعتماد نیست هر چی در مورد معدل میگه قدیمی و اشتباهه


بابا خبر مال امروزه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> باشگاه خبرنگاران اصلا مورد اعتماد نیست هر چی در مورد معدل میگه قدیمی و اشتباهه


خبرگزاری ایسنا!!!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

بابا مثبت كنين بره ديگه
اين نظرسنجي كه اول كنكور ميدن چقدر تاثير داره؟ 
توش ميپرسن با كدوم تاثير سوابق موافقين مثبت يا قطعي يا كلا سوابق يا كلا كنكور

----------


## DR.MAM

> بابا مثبت كنين بره ديگه
> اين نظرسنجي كه اول كنكور ميدن چقدر تاثير داره؟ 
> توش ميپرسن با كدوم تاثير سوابق موافقين مثبت يا قطعي يا كلا سوابق يا كلا كنكور


مثبت میشه.اگه نشد من میام وسطه کریم خان جلو یه ملتی *** میشم خودمو آتیش میزنم

----------


## DR.MAM

> خبرگزاری ایسنا!!!!!


حاج علیرضا بعدشم میام جلو کاخ شهرداری خودمو دار میزنم

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


بابا مثبت كنين بره ديگه
اين نظرسنجي كه اول كنكور ميدن چقدر تاثير داره؟ 
توش ميپرسن با كدوم تاثير سوابق موافقين مثبت يا قطعي يا كلا سوابق يا كلا كنكور


حتما تو تصمیم گیری تاثیر داره....تاثیر مثبت رو بیشتر میزنن*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> حتما تو تصمیم گیری تاثیر داره....تاثیر مثبت رو بیشتر میزنن*


سپهر تو امروز چیو زدی؟

----------


## mpaarshin

گفته بر اساس رای دیوان عدالت و مجلس سال ۹۵ تاثیر ۲۵٪ و مثبت
خدا واسه سال دیگه رو بخیر بگذرونه دوستان دیوانی که نیست دیگه

----------


## pouria98

> بابا مثبت كنين بره ديگه
> اين نظرسنجي كه اول كنكور ميدن چقدر تاثير داره؟ 
> توش ميپرسن با كدوم تاثير سوابق موافقين مثبت يا قطعي يا كلا سوابق يا كلا كنكور





> گفته بر اساس رای دیوان عدالت و مجلس سال ۹۵ تاثیر ۲۵٪ و مثبت
> خدا واسه سال دیگه رو بخیر بگذرونه دوستان دیوانی که نیست دیگه


داداش شما اگه قبول نشدی بازم برا 96 میمونی؟
اخه برام جالبه خیلی اخبار معدل رو برای 96 دنبال میکنید ، البته منظورم بد نیستا!
همینجوری پرسیدم

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش شما اگه قبول نشدی بازم برا 96 میمونی؟
> اخه برام جالبه خیلی اخبار معدل رو برای 96 دنبال میکنید ، البته منظورم بد نیستا!
> همینجوری پرسیدم


بابا بده دارم کار خیر میکنم؟
این خبرم من نخوندم تو انجمن دیدمش بعد رفتم ایسنا خوندم 
والا از فردام خبر ندارم ایشالا که به موندن نکشه

----------


## maryam23

مگه با اعتراض بچه ها مثبت نشد؟ چرا امسال مثبت نشه؟ چرا امسال به نمایندگان پیام ندیم که با این طرح موافقت کنن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> مگه با اعتراض بچه ها مثبت نشد؟ چرا امسال مثبت نشه؟ چرا امسال به نمایندگان پیام ندیم که با این طرح موافقت کنن؟


دست نماینده ها نیست ولی تاثیر داره

----------


## AlirezA 1522

الان جای سوال این است اگه می خواستن قطعی کنن باید زودتر اعلام می کردن تا بچه ها برن ترمیم نه دیگه اوایل مهر شاید کاسه ای زیر قابلمه ای باشد شاید .....

----------


## mpaarshin

> الان جای سوال این است اگه می خواستن قطعی کنن باید زودتر اعلام می کردن تا بچه ها برن ترمیم نه دیگه اوایل مهر شاید کاسه ای زیر قابلمه ای باشد شاید .....


مث مال ما نشه خوبه
رفتیم یه امتحان دادیم گفتن مثبته هم حق ترمیم پرید هم امتحانا هم پولمون
خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## DR.MAM

> الان جای سوال این است اگه می خواستن قطعی کنن باید زودتر اعلام می کردن تا بچه ها برن ترمیم نه دیگه اوایل مهر شاید کاسه ای زیر قابلمه ای باشد شاید .....


قبول کن مثبته.خودتم میدونی

----------


## DR.MAM

> مث مال ما نشه خوبه
> رفتیم یه امتحان دادیم گفتن مثبته هم حق ترمیم پرید هم امتحانا هم پولمون
> خدا ازشون نگذره


چقد پول ریختی تو حلق اینا؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش شما اگه قبول نشدی بازم برا 96 میمونی؟
> اخه برام جالبه خیلی اخبار معدل رو برای 96 دنبال میکنید ، البته منظورم بد نیستا!
> همینجوری پرسیدم


پوریا جون من واقعا نمیفهمم که چرا این همه به همه متلک میندازی!

----------


## mpaarshin

> چقد پول ریختی تو حلق اینا؟


۱۵۰
پول تو سرشون بخوره وقتم رفت حقم رفت با آیندمون بازی میکنن راحت

----------


## DR.MAM

> ۱۵۰
> پول تو سرشون بخوره وقتم رفت حقم رفت با آیندمون بازی میکنن راحت


آخه اینا میفهمن حق چیه؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> آخه اینا میفهمن حق چیه؟؟؟


بهشون میگم بهم میگن خود این قانون حق خوریه کلا خیلیا باهاش مخالف بودن بزور تصویب شده

----------


## sajad564

> بهشون میگم بهم میگن خود این قانون حق خوریه کلا خیلیا باهاش مخالف بودن بزور تصویب شده


دقیقا کجاش حق خوریه؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> دقیقا کجاش حق خوریه؟؟


حق اونایی که قبلا زحمت کشیدن ضایع میشه از بابت امنیت سوالا و صدور کارت و اینا هم چون زیاد میشه مرکز سنجش مخالف بوده کلا ولی به هرحال تصویب شده

----------


## DR.MAM

> بهشون میگم بهم میگن خود این قانون حق خوریه کلا خیلیا باهاش مخالف بودن بزور تصویب شده


ممد تو این سنجش آموزشیارو که از نزدیکم دیدی،برخوردشون با دانش آموزا چجوریه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد تو این سنجش آموزشیارو که از نزدیکم دیدی،برخوردشون با دانش آموزا چجوریه؟


بعضیاشون خیلی خوبن بعضیاشون اصلا ولی درکل خوبن من خیلی برخورد بدی ندیدم البته معمولا کار خاصی انجام نمیدن واست فقط بر اساس قوانین عمل میکنن هرچیم بگی مهم نیست خیلی اما رفتارشون با ارباب رجوع خوبه بد نیست

----------


## sajad564

> حق اونایی که قبلا زحمت کشیدن ضایع میشه از بابت امنیت سوالا و صدور کارت و اینا هم چون زیاد میشه مرکز سنجش مخالف بوده کلا ولی به هرحال تصویب شده


ینی میگی ترمیمو بر دارن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> بعضیاشون خیلی خوبن بعضیاشون اصلا ولی درکل خوبن من خیلی برخورد بدی ندیدم البته معمولا کار خاصی انجام نمیدن واست فقط بر اساس قوانین عمل میکنن هرچیم بگی مهم نیست خیلی اما رفتارشون با ارباب رجوع خوبه بد نیست


ممد میری تو همون مرکز اصلی که تو خیابون ایرانشهره؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ینی میگی ترمیمو بر دارن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه بابا عمرا تصویب شدست چیو بردارن

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد میری تو همون مرکز اصلی که تو خیابون ایرانشهره؟


اره ایرانشهر جنوبی مرکز سنجش اموزش و پرورش 
قرنطینشم همونجاست

----------


## khaan

احتمالا نیازی به نظر مجلس نداشته باشن و همین کارگروه ماده 4 تشکیل جلسه بده. که در این صورت تاثیر به احتمال فراوان قطعی خواهد بود.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> احتمالا نیازی به نظر مجلس نداشته باشن و همین کارگروه ماده 4 تشکیل جلسه بده. که در این صورت تاثیر به احتمال فراوان قطعی خواهد بود.


بنظرتون اگه می خواستن تاثیر قطعی بشه نباید زودتر اعلام کنن که بچه ها برن ترمیم و بهانه ای نداشته باشن؟بنظرم این دیر اعلام کردن معنایی داره که شاید 96 رو هم مثبت کردن

----------


## mpaarshin

كم كم بايد رفت تو كار سوابق ٩٦

----------


## DR.MAM

> بنظرتون اگه می خواستن تاثیر قطعی بشه نباید زودتر اعلام کنن که بچه ها برن ترمیم و بهانه ای نداشته باشن؟بنظرم این دیر اعلام کردن معنایی داره که شاید 96 رو هم مثبت کردن


علیرضا کلت خورده به سنگ که به حرف من رسیدی که 96 هم مثبته؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> احتمالا نیازی به نظر مجلس نداشته باشن و همین کارگروه ماده 4 تشکیل جلسه بده. که در این صورت تاثیر به احتمال فراوان قطعی خواهد بود.


نه جناب خان

تا 97 مثبته
از 98 قطعی

اینو دیگه همه میدونن

----------


## abraham

> كم كم بايد رفت تو كار سوابق ٩٦


بله انشاالله که خیره.

راستی قضیه اون نظر سنجی تاثیر معدل قبل کنکور چی بود؟
هر سال هست؟

----------


## aCe

> بنظرتون اگه می خواستن تاثیر قطعی بشه نباید زودتر اعلام کنن که بچه ها برن ترمیم و بهانه ای نداشته باشن؟بنظرم این دیر اعلام کردن معنایی داره که شاید 96 رو هم مثبت کردن


دادا به نظرت اینا به فکر بچهان ؟ اگه اینطور بود و به فکر بچها بودن که اصلا تاثیر معدل رو به وجود نمیاوردن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## DR.MAM

> دادا به نظرت اینا به فکر بچهان ؟ اگه اینطور بود و به فکر بچها بودن که اصلا تاثیر معدل رو به وجود نمیاوردن


اسمتو آخرش نگفتی


ینی تو میگی 96 قطعیه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله انشاالله که خیره.
> 
> راستی قضیه اون نظر سنجی تاثیر معدل قبل کنکور چی بود؟
> هر سال هست؟


ببين پارسال هم پرسيدن قبل كنكور ولي به اين صورت نبود امسال نحوه و ميزانشم پرسيدن فرق كرده بود ولي نميدونم چقدر تاثير داره

----------


## abraham

> ببين پارسال هم پرسيدن قبل كنكور ولي به اين صورت نبود امسال نحوه و ميزانشم پرسيدن فرق كرده بود ولي نميدونم چقدر تاثير داره


پس معلومه که شورای سنجش و پذیرش خودشم سردر گمه که به نظر بچه ها رو اورده.

----------


## mpaarshin

> پس معلومه که شورای سنجش و پذیرش خودشم سردر گمه که به نظر بچه ها رو اورده.


معلوم نيست اصلا نميدونم چقدر تاثير داره اخه ممكنه كلا نگاهم نكنن
پنجاه پنجاهه

----------


## DR.MAM

> معلوم نيست اصلا نميدونم چقدر تاثير داره اخه ممكنه كلا نگاهم نكنن
> پنجاه پنجاهه


اگه نگاه نمیکردن هیشوخت اصن این سوالارو هم مطرح نمیکردن

----------


## aCe

> اسمتو آخرش نگفتی
> 
> ینی تو میگی 96 قطعیه؟


گفتم بهت دادا 
آره من مطمئنم قطعی میشه متاسفانه

----------


## mpaarshin

> اگه نگاه نمیکردن هیشوخت اصن این سوالارو هم مطرح نمیکردن


پارسالم پرسيدن اخه

----------


## mpaarshin

> گفتم بهت دادا 
> آره من مطمئنم قطعی میشه متاسفانه


بيخيال نفوذ بد نزن :دي

----------


## DR.MAM

> پارسالم پرسيدن اخه


پارسال که مثبتو منفیشو از بجه ها نظرسنجی نکرده بودن

----------


## DR.MAM

> گفتم بهت دادا 
> آره من مطمئنم قطعی میشه متاسفانه


برای من مثه روز روشنه که تا 97 مثبته
از 98 قطعی

----------


## Alireza23

به نظر شما ترمیم رو تاثیر میدن؟واسه 96

----------


## mpaarshin

> پارسال که مثبتو منفیشو از بجه ها نظرسنجی نکرده بودن


اره اينم هست ولي نميدونيم چقدر گفتن مثبت مثلا بايد ٨٠ درصد بگن

----------


## DR.MAM

> اره اينم هست ولي نميدونيم چقدر گفتن مثبت مثلا بايد ٨٠ درصد بگن


از 80 درصد تازه یه چیزیم بیشتر میشه.
ضعیفا خیلی بیشتر از قویان.همه یا بدون تاثیرو زدن یا نهایتا تاثیر مثبتو

----------


## politician

من مطمئنم اگه تاثیرمثبت هم بشه بازم بحث معدل ادامه پیدامیکنه اگه تاثیرمعدل حذف شه بازبحث سهمیه ایثارگراوسط میاد اگه سهمیه ایثارگراحذف شه باز................

----------


## AlirezA 1522

همه چیز بعد دو ماه مشخص میشه و امیدوارم مثل 95ها سردرگممون نکنن

----------


## DR.MAM

> همه چیز بعد دو ماه مشخص میشه و امیدوارم مثل 95ها سردرگممون نکنن


اگه مثبت بشه طبق قولمون تو باید ببایی کرمان خودت وسط میدون آزادی آتیش بزنی.

حواست باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

از تاثير قطعي هيچ كس هيچ سودي نميبره مگر اينكه ٨٠٪‏ باشه تاثير ولي فعلا با اين ميزان كنكور به شدت تعيين كنندست معدل بالا هيچ سودي نميبره فقط معدل پايينا ضرر ميكنن همين

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> Up


اینقدر اپ نکن می خوای چی بگیم گفتیم که اوایل مهر مشخص میشه ای بابا ازدست تو محمدعلی

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینقدر اپ نکن می خوای چی بگیم گفتیم که اوایل مهر مشخص میشه ای بابا ازدست تو محمدعلی


بابا بیکار بودم گفتم بچا بیان دور همی یه حرفی یه گپی بزنیم.همین والا

----------


## arisa

> برادر من کاریه ک شده بهش فکر نکن !
>  بچسب ب بقیه درصدا و درسا 
> 
> تو این مملکت ب حرف هیشکی اکتفا نکن ! شب میخوابی صب پا میشی میبینی کل قوانین عوض شدن !
> 
> خود من موقع گرفتن دیپلم مجدد هم از سنجش پرسیدم هم از آموزش پرورش گفتن مشکلی نیس میتونی با یک دیپلم دیگ هم تجربی شرکت کنی اما دفترچه کنکور ک اومد نوشتن ک نمیشه !!


ببخشید کجای دفترچه کنکور گفته که نمی شه با یه دیپلم دیگه مثلا ریاضی  کنکور نجربی داد؟

----------


## sajad564

مثبته مثبته مثبته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> مثبته مثبته مثبته


بیکاریارو چیکار میکنی؟

----------


## sajad564

> بیکاریارو چیکار میکنی؟


در حال حاضر؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> در حال حاضر؟؟


اره

----------


## sajad564

> اره


فیلم نگا میکنم 
اهنگ گوش میدم
میام اینجا
من بهت حسودیم میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> فیلم نگا میکنم 
> تهنگ گوش میدم
> میام اینجا
> من بهت حسودیم میشه


واااا خاک عالم


چرا؟

----------


## sajad564

> واااا خاک عالم
> 
> 
> چرا؟


چون موتور داری :Yahoo (68): 
منم موتور میخوااااااااااااااااام :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> چون موتور داری
> منم موتور میخوااااااااااااااااام


خخخخخخخ.موتور مال بابامه.
اما اکثر اوقات زیر پا منه چون هنوز گواهینامه ماشین ندارم

----------


## sajad564

> خخخخخخخ.موتور مال بابامه.
> اما اکثر اوقات زیر پا منه چون هنوز گواهینامه ماشین ندارم


تو بیکاریاتو چبکار مبکنی؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> تو بیکاریاتو چبکار مبکنی؟؟


هیچی والا میرم تو شهر ..چرخ

----------


## DR.MAM

ینی ماشین سواریم بلدم اما چون گواهینامه ندارم،بابام ماشینو نمیده دستم

----------


## sajad564

> ینی ماشین سواریم بلدم اما چون گواهینامه ندارم،بابام ماشینو نمیده دستم


من یه دوچرخه داشتم تو یه هفته سه بار خوردم زمین مامانم ازم گرفت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من یه دوچرخه داشتم تو یه هفته سه بار خوردم زمین مامانم ازم گرفت


طوریت که نشد؟

----------


## sajad564

> طوریت که نشد؟


اولین بار چرخ جلو تو سر پاینی افتاد تو چاله چرخ عقب بلند شد دو تا پشتک با دوچرخه زدم تمام بدنم خونی شده بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## emprator227

> ببخشید کجای دفترچه کنکور گفته که نمی شه با یه دیپلم دیگه مثلا ریاضی  کنکور نجربی داد؟


هیچ کس نگفت نمیشه.در صورتی که فقط یک دیپلم داشته باشین هر چی باشی میتونی توی هر گروهی خواستی شرکت کنی.
اما اگه دو تا دیپلم داشتین فقط با هر دیپلم باید توی کروه مربوط به خودش شرکت کنین

----------


## arisa

> هیچ کس نگفت نمیشه.در صورتی که فقط یک دیپلم داشته باشین هر چی باشی میتونی توی هر گروهی خواستی شرکت کنی.
> اما اگه دو تا دیپلم داشتین فقط با هر دیپلم باید توی کروه مربوط به خودش شرکت کنین


اهان ممنونم

----------


## DR.MAM

> اولین بار چرخ جلو تو سر پاینی افتاد تو چاله چرخ عقب بلند شد دو تا پشتک با دوچرخه زدم تمام بدنم خونی شده بود


بابا یه تلگرامی موقتا نصب کن رو گوشیت

----------


## sajad564

> بابا یه تلگرامی موقتا نصب کن رو گوشیت


الان نصب میکنم رو کامپیوتر(گوشیم خرابه)

----------


## sajad564

> بابا یه تلگرامی موقتا نصب کن رو گوشیت


گروه داری؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها بریم سراغ نشر دریافت تو اینستا و جاهای دیگه که پیگیر تاثیر نمرات بشه

----------


## saj8jad

احتمالا آخر شهریور ماه یا نیمه اول مهر ماه مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

امیدوارم دوستان شورای سنجش و پذیرش تصمیمی اتخاذ کنند که هم عادلانه باشه و هم بچه ها راضی باشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> امیدوارم دوستان شورای سنجش و پذیرش تصمیمی اتخاذ کنند که هم عادلانه باشه و هم بچه ها راضی باشن


فک میکنی چقدر احتمالشه مثبت بمونه؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> فک میکنی چقدر احتمالشه مثبت بمونه؟


داداش بس نیست این همه اعتراض؟
هم من و هم شما خوب میدونیم که مسولین آدم بشو نیستن و نه به حرف شما و نه به حرف من گوش میدن
بیخیال معدل شید دیگه هرچی برامون خواب دیدن همونه

----------


## Ali__S

سلام بچه ها تا کی میتونیم واسه ترمیم شهریور ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> فک میکنی چقدر احتمالشه مثبت بمونه؟


بر خلاف دوستان من میگم تاثیر مثبت میمونه مثل کنکور 95 ، احتمال اینا رو هم بخیال مثبت میشه 

ولی شما حتما برای ترمیم برو اقدام کن  :Yahoo (1):  چون بازم تاثیر مثبتش رو کسب میکنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها تا کی میتونیم واسه ترمیم شهریور ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟


به نظرم تا هفته اول مرداد ماه مهلت باشه داداش ولی اگر میخوای ترمیم بری هر چی زودتر اقدام کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali__S

> به نظرم تا هفته اول مرداد ماه مهلت باشه داداش ولی اگر میخوای ترمیم بری هر چی زودتر اقدام کن


 اوکی ممنون داداش

----------


## mahsa77

اصلا نباید تاثیر بدن،اینم با خربکاری ای که امسال کردن وسوالات لو رفت!!!!
و هم اینکه سوالات به نسبت پارسال مفهومی تر و سخت تر بوده :Yahoo (114): 
ولی منکه از همون موقع که کارناممو گرفتم واسه خودم یه فاتحه هم خوندم :Yahoo (110):  چون هر چی سنگه مال پای لنگه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mpaarshin

> بر خلاف دوستان من میگم تاثیر مثبت میمونه مثل کنکور 95 ، احتمال اینا رو هم بخیال مثبت میشه 
> 
> ولی شما حتما برای ترمیم برو اقدام کن  چون بازم تاثیر مثبتش رو کسب میکنی


من حق ترميمم رو استفاده كردم امتحانارو يسري نرفتم ولي خب استفاده شده رفته ديگه
دليلت چيه كه تاثير مثبت ميمونه؟

----------

